# carpenter looking for job with LMO



## arthur28 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello i know this is not the place to look for work but cant make the search any harder 

I am looking for a job as a carpenter in the elk valley BC or medicie hat AB areas 
employer must be willing to get a lmo or already have one so i can get my work permit, I am looking to come over next year in april/may.

I did a 3 year course in cabinet making at college but went into the construction trades at the end due to lack of jobs in that area.

I have been on sites for 6 year and run my own company for 4 years doing maintenance, windows, framing, joinery and furniture ect.

If you are looking for a hard working carpenter with multi trades skills or know someone how is please get in touch and i will send my CV and portfolio.
also if any one knows of any good job sites please let me know
Many thanks Arthur


----------

